# the jack hammer



## np1302 (Feb 22, 2003)

title says it all


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

WHY????????

Cus pimp my ride used one????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

it sux....


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

you couldnt afford it anywayz


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

MTX = Trash

I of all people should know this 


if you want something exotic, buy a CoDrive, they're almost identical.

http://www.codrive.com


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 15 2005, 06:08 PM~4007015
> *MTX = Trash
> *


subs I agree
amps I disagree


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

if you really want it, which you shouldnt IMO... just google it, do some research


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

They only made ONE of them... :uh: 

Here, this should amuse you...

http://search.cardomain.com/?query=jackhammer


----------



## Jilla (Jul 25, 2005)

daaaaaaaamn 7 Grand....thats some shit


----------



## Smokes (Dec 17, 2004)

You can get a tight system with that kind of money and it'll sound the same


----------



## Misterfatal (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smokes_@Oct 15 2005, 07:26 PM~4007930
> *You can get a tight system with that kind of money and it'll sound the same
> *


i think with that kind of money, u can get one thats 3x better


----------



## Jilla (Jul 25, 2005)

yeah


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Kinda makes me wonder what ever happened to Adire's big bad parthenon supersub that I told Dan Wiggins I thought looked like a beer can crusher. He didnt think it was near as funny as I did.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

damn for 7 grand i dont know who the fuck would pay that much for one sub when they call get a whole system and some rims and it would sound better


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.thetrue22.com/


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smokes_@Oct 15 2005, 08:26 PM~4007930
> *You can get a tight system with that kind of money and it'll sound the same
> *


ish, you could buy a box body caprice, and still have money left over to put a system louder than that sub will ever get


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

the guys that replied to the sub at car domain, i raise the bull shit flag WAYYYYYYYYY high....

a guy said he put 3 of them in a daily ACCORD, and hit a 396 db, and all that happen was the "bolts" in his doors were comming out...

the other guy is talking about some , "you cna put 12000 watts in them" and how sick that is, but i know he's full of shit too being that 12,000 is the peak power of that sub, and i read that that sub cant even handle its 6000 RMS power handling...

i wouldnt spend the money on those subs even if i had bill gate's money...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 01:15 PM~4010398
> *the guys that replied to the sub at car domain, i raise the bull shit flag WAYYYYYYYYY high....
> 
> a guy said he put 3 of them in a daily ACCORD, and hit a 396 db, and all that happen was the "bolts" in his doors were comming out...
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:

396 db's......i doubt he's even hitting 96 db's, because theres no way 3 22" subs will fit in a accord, not humanly possible, the car just ain't big enough.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2005, 01:53 PM~4010898
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 396 db's......i doubt he's even hitting 96 db's, because theres no way 3 22" subs will fit in a accord, not humanly possible, the car just ain't big enough.
> *


yep


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 02:15 PM~4010398
> *
> 
> i wouldnt spend the money on those subs even if i had bill gate's money...
> ...


i would :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2005, 03:53 PM~4010898
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 396 db's......i doubt he's even hitting 96 db's, because theres no way 3 22" subs will fit in a accord, not humanly possible, the car just ain't big enough.
> *


it can be done....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

if you think about it, the trunk could be an enclosure for one and have the motor and magnet sticking out of the trunk lid (which is now replace with the wall of speaker box 1)... the back seats can be removed and the back area can now become speaker box2 with the basket and magnet sticking out of the roof... and of course the front section can always be removed and become box number 3 with the basket and motor sticking out of the front windshield (which of course has been replaced with a speaker box....

re mount the stirring wheel to the hood of the car and now its drivable as well !!!!

 

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 16 2005, 04:22 PM~4011405
> *it can be done....
> *


just like gm being better than ford


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2005, 09:58 PM~4013040
> *just like gm being better than ford
> *


yep


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

first off there is no way he hit a 396db without a pressurized cabin.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i love my 8 12's mtx 9500's 
i havent heard anything hit like them.
i have 8 9500s and 4 1501d mtx amps running them, and there perfect,

in a tahoe.
but i really want to try that lackhammer but the moneys isnt worth it, you can buy others and hit as hard for half the money as one of them.
!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Oct 21 2005, 10:04 PM~4049335
> *i love my 8 12's mtx 9500's
> i havent heard anything hit like them.
> i have 8 9500s and 4 1501d mtx amps running them, and there perfect,
> ...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Oct 21 2005, 10:04 PM~4049335
> *i love my 8 12's mtx 9500's
> i havent heard anything hit like them.
> i have 8 9500s and 4 1501d mtx amps running them, and there perfect,
> ...


you can buy a whole system that will hit harder than one of them with the proper amp hooked up to it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Oct 22 2005, 12:04 AM~4049335
> *i love my 8 12's mtx 9500's
> i havent heard anything hit like them.
> i have 8 9500s and 4 1501d mtx amps running them, and there perfect,
> ...


Someone finally got the name right... :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 22 2005, 07:21 AM~4050429
> *Someone finally got the name right...  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 16 2005, 09:22 PM~4011405
> *it can be done....
> *


yeah with a fullstick of dynamite


i wonder what the db's of an a bomb is? (sick question i know but damn ! ... good luck


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 16 2005, 09:22 PM~4011405
> *it can be done....
> *


like with what four cars doing 125db al parked close and listening to the same fm station


how can i be done ... and when reinforceing frame i am gonna be sure to reinforce the body as well


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

i've never heard of ANY noise over 200 db


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 22 2005, 12:27 PM~4051011
> *like with what four cars doing 125db al parked close and listening to the same fm station
> how can i be done ... and when reinforceing frame i am gonna be sure to reinforce the body as well
> *


Im saying 3 of those subs can be put in one car.... wont be easy, might not be pretty but it can be done... 396dbs wont happen...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2005, 04:26 PM~4052258
> *Im saying 3 of those subs can be put in one car.... wont be easy, might not be pretty but it can be done... 396dbs wont happen...
> *


how much do you guys think it would hit at?


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

-396db


----------



## caddyman734 (Jun 29, 2005)

to be honest my friend i wouldent put a jackhammer in my lowrider ur just asking for trouble homie


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Oct 22 2005, 05:12 PM~4052503
> *-396db
> *


No way... lol at least like 250 if thats even possable?? if it did, that would literlly blow someones insides up.... :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 22 2005, 06:51 PM~4052392
> *how much do you guys think it would hit at?
> *


probably wouldnt meter for shit.... no space for amps batts or a deacent enclosure... Im just saying its possible to wedge 3 of them in a car, nothing more...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I take it there isnt many physics majors on this site, because you can only excite air molecules to a certain extent. And I have some news for you, a POS MTX speaker isnt going to do it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 22 2005, 10:18 PM~4053285
> *I take it there isnt many physics majors on this site, because you can only excite air molecules to a certain extent.  And I have some news for you, a POS MTX speaker isnt going to do it.
> *


yes it will... ask the pimply faced 17yr old at circuit city


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2005, 11:45 PM~4053406
> *yes it will... ask the pimply faced 17yr old at circuit city
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 22 2005, 11:02 PM~4053477
> *:roflmao:
> *


you know uve seen that guy :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 23 2005, 12:06 AM~4053493
> *you know uve seen that guy :roflmao:
> *


You know I have!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Is that the same circuit city employee that told me there are video outputs on sony's lowest line of MP3 players? oh wait, maybe that was Best Buy.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 23 2005, 01:57 AM~4054084
> *Is that the same circuit city employee that told me there are video outputs on sony's lowest line of MP3 players?  oh wait, maybe that was Best Buy.
> *


same idiots different shirts :angry:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 12:15 PM~4010398
> *the guys that replied to the sub at car domain, i raise the bull shit flag WAYYYYYYYYY high....
> 
> a guy said he put 3 of them in a daily ACCORD, and hit a 396 db, and all that happen was the "bolts" in his doors were comming out...
> ...


where are you seeing the review of the guy who put 3 of them in his car?

also... 396 DB? wow.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 22 2005, 07:22 PM~4052786
> *No way... lol at least like 250 if thats even possable?? if it did, that would literlly blow someones insides up....  :0
> *


hrm, considering the loudest vehicles are still under 180 db's....and most of them have 18 12" woofers or some ish, 3 of those would be at around 160-170 db's, if you design the box right, but why would you spend over 15 grand on just subs? not to mention finding amps to power them.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 01:19 AM~4059043
> *hrm, considering the loudest vehicles are still under 180 db's....and most of them have 18 12" woofers or some ish, 3 of those would be at around 160-170 db's, if you design the box right, but why would you spend over 15 grand on just subs?  not to mention finding amps to power them.
> *


rumor is theres someone thats at or above 180 already :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 24 2005, 01:18 AM~4059359
> *rumor is theres someone thats at or above 180 already  :0
> *


bet they won't box about it :roflmao:

i'll go check around on termpro and some of the others now that i think about it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

177.9 from team loud on termpro

http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats...etitor_ID=27197


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Kansas City Missouri, October 15, 2005 - IASCA Competitor member Scott Owens of Team Edge Audio, Tempe, Arizona has accomplished what many once labeled the impossible. In the IASCA IdBL competition lanes at the USACi / IASCA Unified Finals, Scott and his team broke the 180dB mark for the first time in Soundoff history. Never before on any meter, in any country, has this SPL barrier been broken. The new world record in IASCA IdBL was recorded at 180.3 dB and was backed up with a second run matching the first. Scott competes with his Silver Ford F150 in the IASCA Ultimate 4 Division.

When asked what Team Edge Audio did to reach this milestone, Owens said, “I attribute it to long hours, good record keeping and unrelenting teamwork. You can’t get where you want to go, unless you identify what you did to get to where you are. Our team members work very well together; and with the support of our sponsors Pioneer, Scosche, Kinetik and Ohio Generator we have the tools and knowledge to edge out these incredible numbers”.

Owens’ score was measured on the IASCA SA 3056 SPL meter with the SPL 190 pressure sensor manufactured by Audiocontrol. Chris Kane of Audiocontrol was at the event and remarked “it’s amazing! A decade ago we got some strange looks when we introduced the SPL 150 microphone. It’s a good thing we developed the SPL190 sensor; now I wonder how long it’ll be before we need the “SPL 200”.

IASCA Worldwide Director (and former IdBL champion) Moe Sabourin said “I know what it takes to squeak out those last few points at the top of the SPL scale and all I can say is that Scott and his teammates has what it takes”!

Complete results of the IASCA Competition at the Unified Finals will be posted right after the event; please visit www.iasca.com.



*He does high 178's on the t/l just in case you are wondering...
We'll see what he does in MECA at finals this weekend...*


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Oct 24 2005, 06:30 AM~4059788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and word from a few ppl that were at finals is they can do 180....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2005, 08:10 AM~4060078
> *Kansas City Missouri, October 15, 2005 - IASCA Competitor member Scott Owens of Team Edge Audio, Tempe, Arizona has accomplished what many once labeled the impossible. In the IASCA IdBL competition lanes at the USACi / IASCA Unified Finals, Scott and his team broke the 180dB mark for the first time in Soundoff history. Never before on any meter, in any country, has this SPL barrier been broken. The new world record in IASCA IdBL was recorded at 180.3 dB and was backed up with a second run matching the first. Scott competes with his Silver Ford F150 in the IASCA Ultimate 4 Division.
> 
> When asked what Team Edge Audio did to reach this milestone, Owens said, “I attribute it to long hours, good record keeping and unrelenting teamwork. You can’t get where you want to go, unless you identify what you did to get to where you are. Our team members work very well together; and with the support of our sponsors Pioneer, Scosche, Kinetik and Ohio Generator we have the tools and knowledge to edge out these incredible numbers”.
> ...


i found a missprint, i'm the winnner :cheesy:
http://www.iasca.com/11563
he's got a *f250*


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2005, 08:10 AM~4060078
> *He does high 178's on the t/l just in case you are wondering...
> We'll see what he does in MECA at finals this weekend...
> *



im bringing my good video camera to the event, and im going to post videos after the show this comming weekend on my website. SO remember to stop by my website to check out all the MECA world finals action!!

Remember!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 24 2005, 12:09 PM~4061013
> *im bringing my good video camera to the event, and im going to post videos after the show this comming weekend on my website.  SO remember to stop by my website to check out all the MECA world finals action!!
> 
> Remember!
> ...


oh fine, i'll go check out your website.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 04:58 PM~4062055
> *oh fine, i'll go check out your website.
> *


Just don't act a fool, there's this one mod there thats a real asshole... :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 04:33 AM~4059792
> *177.9 from team loud on termpro
> 
> http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats...etitor_ID=27197
> *


team 20hz did 178 at audiothunder in 2001


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 24 2005, 04:54 PM~4062352
> *team 20hz did 178 at audiothunder in 2001
> *


old mics...

thats like 168-170 on the new mic


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 24 2005, 05:10 PM~4062900
> *old mics...
> 
> thats like 168-170 on the new mic
> *



true dat...for example, if we were using the mics that they used back 5 years ago, id be way over 150


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2005, 03:21 PM~4062187
> *Just don't act a fool, there's this one mod there thats a real asshole...  :cheesy:
> *


lemme guess...you? :roflmao: j/p


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 24 2005, 11:43 PM~4065370
> *true dat...for example, if we were using the mics that they used back 5 years ago, id be way over 150
> *


if that was the case, i'd be in the low 130's with the setup i have right now


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 25 2005, 09:00 AM~4066253
> *lemme guess...you? :roflmao: j/p
> *


How did you guess? :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 24 2005, 04:10 PM~4062900
> *old mics...
> 
> thats like 168-170 on the new mic
> *


still pretty good :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 08:56 AM~4066421
> *still pretty good :cheesy:
> *


not really cosidering the subs n power they ran...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 08:57 AM~4067014
> *not really cosidering the subs n power they ran...
> *


You don't know what they where running do you? :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 25 2005, 07:01 AM~4066257
> *if that was the case, i'd be in the low 130's with the setup i have right now
> *



EXACTLY!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 11:24 AM~4067168
> *You don't know what they where running do you? :cheesy:
> *


Frank Valenti(sp)
yes I do remember....
they were extreme 5-8
6 American Bass 18s and they ran Quake D2s

I was at audio thunder they he won with 172-173... my boys at Underground won with a 175


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 02:02 PM~4068810
> *Frank Valenti(sp)
> yes I do remember....
> they were extreme 5-8
> ...


Franks got something new up his sleve this year tho.... those D2's do the trick :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 04:04 PM~4068820
> *Franks got something new up his sleve this year tho.... those D2's do the trick :biggrin:
> *


not anymore 

those were the worst amps that Ive ever owned....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 05:26 PM~4068933
> *not anymore
> 
> those were the worst amps that Ive ever owned....
> *


As long as you have a fire extinguisher handy, they aren't bad... :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2005, 03:42 PM~4069075
> *As long as you have a fire extinguisher handy, they aren't bad...  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 02:26 PM~4068933
> *not anymore
> 
> those were the worst amps that Ive ever owned....
> *


LOL what did you have em running to? i'm sure it had to be something, the earthquake D2 power house amps???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:00 PM~4069204
> *LOL what did you have em running to? i'm sure it had to be something, the earthquake D2 power house amps???
> *


You obviously have no experience with the D2 amps man...
It wasn't his subs...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 05:00 PM~4069204
> *LOL what did you have em running to? i'm sure it had to be something, the earthquake D2 power house amps???
> *


Treo CSX 15s
DD 9515s
Shocker supers, regs, sigs


that amp is very unstable, doesnt put out any power til .5ohms, sounds like ass and likes to catch on fire


----------

